# Long Island NY Commercial Lot Pricing



## MikeNap07

Anyone care to share what the going rate would be for an approx 11,000 sqft (50x225) regtangular lot?? ... The Lot is a pretty straight run, has a few garage bays to back the snow out of since there a small curbs next to bays...Other than that it is pretty simple curb to curb with about 40 parking spaces..... Assuming a 6" Storm? thanks


----------



## MikeNap07

anyone????


----------



## bluerage94

Depends on what your hourly rate is...


----------



## CoastalPlowing

Mike, I am from LI as well I would have to say if I were you it would be a minimum of $550 for up to 6" after that would definately up the $ but if you are like me i try to get as much as i can on those parking lots cause they can be done at night and when time is not an issue. If a job like that interferes with my residential contracts and they don't want to pay the $ I leave it alone as I make double doing the estates then parking lots . . . Just my 02


----------



## MikeNap07

Thanks Coastal that sounds about right , but would you charge per inch after 6 or would you do a 6-12 price 12-16 so on so forth?? thank again Mike


----------



## LI Snow

i plow in li also.. i would charge 2-4 450 5-7 550 8-10 650 and so on..according to who your dealing with and the obsticles in the lot..


----------



## LI Snow

but i'd do it per pass say its an 12" storm and u hit the lot at 5" and then u hit it at the end another 7" i would charge the customer the rate @ 5" and then for the rate for 7" but its occordoing to the agreement u make with the customer


----------



## bristolturf

how on earth are you guys getting $400+ on a 1/4 acre lot with 2-4" of snow on it? That means that your getting about 1600 on a 1 acre lot?


----------



## CoastalPlowing

Us LI'ers get good money what can we say . . .payup


----------



## cturrisi

My accounts are set up with a base charge for up to 4"; then a per inch price after that. If I have to go back more than once that is included. On a lot your size it would be $350 for first 4 inches and then $75 per inch after that. This does not include any ice management, which is done on an owner request basis.

Hope this helps,

------------------------------------------------
Chris
02 Dodge 2500 with Boss V-Plow
Salt Dogg SS Spreader


----------



## cj7plowing

prices are right on with what I charge, that would include 300lbs of salt.


----------



## snoway63

All sounds right on target just make sure of your overhead, all of my lots are 2 inch triggers, why go to four or six


----------



## jjklongisland

Personally I thing the pricing is a little high... If it takes 30 minutes to plow that lot in a 6" storm and figure 15 minutes travel time between your next run I would start the pricing at $300 for a 2" trigger and so on... You have to figure out how long it will take you to plow the lot. Your pricing should be based on your time to be there and your equipment you are using... I would figure on salt/sand separate on a per visit basis.


----------



## cj7plowing

bristolturf;1212159 said:


> how on earth are you guys getting $400+ on a 1/4 acre lot with 2-4" of snow on it? That means that your getting about 1600 on a 1 acre lot?


becuase the cost of buisness is 3 to 4 times higher here, then it is in Wisconsin. 1600 for an acre would be a little high more like 1200 with salt on a 6" snow fall. figure 800 on a 2-3" storm.


----------

